
Show HN: Math Shooting: As shooting game to train your math skills - dnl_pozzobon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.MathShooting.MathShooting
======
dnl_pozzobon
We are one of the companies partecipating in Start up school.

Our idea is to take over the edutainment market by developing action games
that keep you engaged while teaching you stuff.

So far this is our first game and we would greatly appreciate some feedback
since we have been developing it iterativelly thanks to the feedback of our
users.

we also have a launch rock page [0] for the game

[0] [http://math-shooting.launchrock.com/](http://math-
shooting.launchrock.com/)

------
piotreksz9
It's a great idea! I really like the galactic scenery, bouncing boxes and the
laser gun. In 15 minutes I revised all of the basic multiplication
combinations :)

